# Back Home



## Ryver (Mar 20, 2017)

I have come back home and am really lost as to where to take my brother fishing on Tuesday. I'm looking at some Oh river fishing for walleye, sauger, smallmouth or crappie.
If anyone can lead me in the right direction it would really be appreciated...Many Thanks 
Ryver


----------



## Jarnos123 (Aug 8, 2011)

What area? It's a long river. 
If you're in the SW part of Ohio I would say New Cumberland, Pike Island or Hannibal dams. 
pike and Hannibal have better access. Take some minnows if you can get them, particularly if you are relatively new to river fishing. Jigs and twisters tipped with minnows is a good combo to get started. 
If you're more in the southern/ western part of the state hopefully someone with more experience in those areas will post some help with where to go.


----------



## Ryver (Mar 20, 2017)

Jarnos123 said:


> What area? It's a long river.
> If you're in the SW part of Ohio I would say New Cumberland, Pike Island or Hannibal dams.
> pike and Hannibal have better access. Take some minnows if you can get them, particularly if you are relatively new to river fishing. Jigs and twisters tipped with minnows is a good combo to get started.
> If you're more in the southern/ western part of the state hopefully someone with more experience in those areas will post some help with where to go.


----------



## Ryver (Mar 20, 2017)

Many thanks...I am in the Steubenville area and was looking at going to Pikes Island...Will also try to find s bait shop...


----------



## Jarnos123 (Aug 8, 2011)

Well you are about in the middle of Cumberland and Pike. finding bait can be a challenge. I usually don't use minnows so I can't help you with a bait shop. Bait isn't a necessity but it can make a so-so outing into something.
If you go to Pike and fish the pier, water current is key. if there is no up current the fishing is usually tough. You can venture down onto the "rocks" but be prepared to lose some jigs. (or whatever you might be throwing, there will be a lot of snags and can get frustrating until you figure out what you need to do. 
I used to fish Cumberland but on the WV side. totally different from the Ohio side. 
I would recommend "cruising" posts in this forum, you will find some useful info for both locations.


----------

